# ISTA + PSdZData Full



## tropicalalln1 (10 mo ago)

Hello everyone, so I recently got the ISTA + 4.28 software from an online vendor and it's been perfect for diag and special functions but my version did not include the programming files. If anybody knows how I can get the programming data for software updates and programming of new control modules hit me up. 
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## tropicalalln1 (10 mo ago)

lightduty said:


> You have two choices, you get the source from the company, someone have share online or reverse engineer your ISTA + 4.28. If possible upload the software (for testing).


cool thanks, where would I upload it to


----------



## tropicalalln1 (10 mo ago)

tropicalalln1 said:


> cool thanks, where would I upload it to


And when u said get it from the company did you mean from the ISTA site?


----------



## tropicalalln1 (10 mo ago)

Does anybody know where I can get ISTA+ with the programming files because have a version that works fine but it doesn't include the updates nor programming files.

Thanks in advance


----------



## tropicalalln1 (10 mo ago)

Does anybody know where I can get the full PSdZdata for ISTA +


----------



## u.nanimous (Nov 1, 2014)

Duplicate threads merged...and moved. Perhaps you'll get your answer in this part of the forum.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

tropicalalln1 said:


> Does anybody know where I can get the full PSdZdata for ISTA +


PM sent Ista+


----------



## code_breaker (9 mo ago)

In desperate need of PSdZdata and ista+ probably the latest esys also.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

code_breaker said:


> In desperate need of PSdZdata and ista+ probably the latest esys also.


PM sent


----------



## AaronBailey1982 (Sep 7, 2020)

Can I please have the Pszd data link as well ? 

Can I also use the latest ista Pszd data on ista+ 4.24 version? 

Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

AaronBailey1982 said:


> Can I please have the Pszd data link as well ?
> 
> Can I also use the latest ista Pszd data on ista+ 4.24 version?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent psdzdata and ista 4.32.15


----------



## tomjones (Oct 2, 2019)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent psdzdata and ista 4.32.15


I have an E70 and would like to update a few of the modules. Could I get a link to ISTA/P and PSdZData full?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

tomjones said:


> I have an E70 and would like to update a few of the modules. Could I get a link to ISTA/P and PSdZData full?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


PM sent


----------



## Killaduce (Jul 7, 2021)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


ur a hero lol!!
I'm currently trying to program stuff with ISTA+ or even ISTA-D in a G20 model(2021 330) but my ISTA+ software keeps telling me something is wrong with the current installation and won't preform a proper vehicle test so i cant even go into the programming side.. and my ISTA-D seems to be running on old psdzdata files i guess because plz have a look at my attached screenshots.. so could I PLEASE for the love of God, get the latest ISTA+ and ISTA-D download links with the latest PSDzData files with them & possibly in a torrent form if thats possible..if not then i guess wack a** mega works


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Killaduce said:


> ur a hero lol!!
> I'm currently trying to program stuff with ISTA+ or even ISTA-D in a G20 model(2021 330) but my ISTA+ software keeps telling me something is wrong with the current installation and won't preform a proper vehicle test so i cant even go into the programming side.. and my ISTA-D seems to be running on old psdzdata files i guess because plz have a look at my attached screenshots.. so could I PLEASE for the love of God, get the latest ISTA+ and ISTA-D download links with the latest PSDzData files with them & possibly in a torrent form if thats possible..if not then i guess wack a** mega works


PM sent ista+


----------



## trader888 (7 mo ago)

Hello, can someone send me the links for ista+ please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

trader888 said:


> Hello, can someone send me the links for ista+ please?


PM sent


----------



## randomdev (7 mo ago)

Hi, could I get the links for ISTA + PSdZData ? Thanks 🙂


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

randomdev said:


> Hi, could I get the links for ISTA + PSdZData ? Thanks 🙂


PM sent


----------



## tomjones (Oct 2, 2019)

disregard.


----------



## vkern83 (Dec 13, 2021)

Thanks ShawnSheridan!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vkern83 said:


> Thanks ShawnSheridan!!!


----------



## ir.awhd (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi respected DIYs

appreciate to PM ista+ & full psdzdata.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ir.awhd said:


> Hi respected DIYs
> 
> appreciate to PM ista+ & full psdzdata.


Sorry, I cannot help with ISTA. New version of ISTA requires a PC HWID specific license file to run. PM sent.


----------



## ir.awhd (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for immediate response. 

How about full pszdata full? Needed to resolved ICM issue. Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ir.awhd said:


> Thanks for immediate response.
> 
> How about full pszdata full? Needed to resolved ICM issue. Thanks a lot


As I wrote above, PM sent.


----------



## ir.awhd (Aug 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, I cannot help with ISTA. New version of ISTA requires a PC HWID specific license file to run. PM sent.


Thank you so much!
41 - 44 of 44 Posts
Prev

1
2
3


V
*vkern83
Registered*
Joined Dec 12, 2021
4 Posts
#41 · Aug 25, 2022

Thanks ShawnSheridan!!!


SaveShare
Reply Quote
Like
[IMG alt="shawnsheridan"]https://www.bimmerfest.com/d1/avatars/m/142/142175.jpg?1597788603[/IMG]
* shawnsheridan
Premium Member*
Joined Jan 10, 2009
45,829 Posts
#42 · Aug 25, 2022



> vkern83 said:
> Thanks ShawnSheridan!!!












*2018 F06 Alpina B6 650ix GC; Space Grey; Vermillion Red Nappa Leather; Executive; B&O; Driving Assistant
2017 F15 X5 xDrive50i MSport; Glacier Silver Metallic; Black Dakota Leather; Execut*


shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, I cannot help with ISTA. New version of ISTA requires a PC HWID specific license file to run. PM sent.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ir.awhd said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Thank you so much!


PM sent ISTA+


----------



## Mustard7550 (Jun 24, 2017)

Any chance I can get the psdz data full as I'd like to promgraming/code my 2011 f10


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mustard7550 said:


> Any chance I can get the psdz data full as I'd like to promgraming/code my 2011 f10


PM sent.


----------



## GSFI (Jun 29, 2019)

Would like to code and read out fsc of my g20. Could you help me with that ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GSFI said:


> Would like to code and read out fsc of my g20. Could you help me with that ?


PM sent.


----------



## Robbi_King (4 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,
I need a PsdZData full 4 my F34 Gt. I installed the Adaptive Led and the 360 Cams, but without coding it doesn`t work.
Best regards 
Robbi_King


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Robbi_King said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I need a PsdZData full 4 my F34 Gt. I installed the Adaptive Led and the 360 Cams, but without coding it doesn`t work.
> Best regards
> Robbi_King


PM sent.


----------



## daniel0515 (4 mo ago)

Can i ask for psdzdata full for esys please i looking for it desperatly please help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

daniel0515 said:


> Can i ask for psdzdata full for esys please i looking for it desperatly please help


PM sent.


----------



## Lexmaul (5 mo ago)

I also would like to have a link to an actual psdzdata.

if it is possible, full and light - BIG thanks!!!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Lexmaul said:


> I also would like to have a link to an actual psdzdata.
> 
> if it is possible, full and light - BIG thanks!!!


PM sent


----------



## Robbi_King (4 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


A big thanks for the Email. Now I had a little Time to try it out, so I find out that I need a launcher, and token generator, that I can see what I need to change  Have you something for the new Version 4.3.0 lite?

Best regards

Robbi_King


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Robbi_King said:


> A big thanks for the Email. Now I had a little Time to try it out, so I find out that I need a launcher, and token generator, that I can see what I need to change  Have you something for the new Version 4.3.0 lite?
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Robbi_King


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

k4m450 said:


> Hello can you give me link to pzdata lite ? I can't send message for you :/





0Redone said:


> Just got an F30, can you plz send me links for ista+ / ista D and any relevant diagnostics files required


PM's sent.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

k4m450 said:


> Hello can you give me link to pzdata lite ? I can't send message for you :/





0Redone said:


> Just got an F30, can you plz send me links for ista+ / ista D and any relevant diagnostics files required


PM sent


----------



## Necromancer123 (3 mo ago)

@ shawnsheridan

Would you please be so kind and send me as well the latest PSdzData Full files?

Thanks in advance for your kindness!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Necromancer123 said:


> @ shawnsheridan
> 
> Would you please be so kind and send me as well the latest PSdzData Full files?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your kindness!!


PM sent.


----------



## Necromancer123 (3 mo ago)

Hello Volks,
Shawnsheridan was so kind to send me PM, but the Version v.4.37.42_PSdZData_Full was corrupt. Has anyone got this PsdZData in Full Version for me and can send me a link to download?
thanks for your help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Necromancer123 said:


> Hello Volks,
> Shawnsheridan was so kind to send me PM, but the Version v.4.37.42_PSdZData_Full was corrupt. Has anyone got this PsdZData in Full Version for me and can send me a link to download?
> thanks for your help


v.4.37.42_PSdZData_Full is corrupt how exactly? No one else has had any issue with it.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Necromancer123 said:


> Hello Volks,
> Shawnsheridan was so kind to send me PM, but the Version v.4.37.42_PSdZData_Full was corrupt. Has anyone got this PsdZData in Full Version for me and can send me a link to download?
> thanks for your help


4.37.31 is ok, tested
PM sent


----------



## lillyONzulily (Jun 12, 2015)

Can I please have ISTA+ with full PSdZData?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lillyONzulily said:


> Can I please have ISTA+ with full PSdZData?


PM sent.


----------



## rybabutla (3 mo ago)

Can I please have full PSdZData?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

rybabutla said:


> Can I please have full PSdZData?


PM sent


----------



## Stasys (3 mo ago)

Hi!
Can i Get a PM with ISTA+ and PSdZData files? Thanks 
[email protected]


----------



## aurimelis79 (Dec 29, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> As I wrote above, PM sent.


Shawn, could I get PData Full link, please?


----------



## aurimelis79 (Dec 29, 2021)

Stasys said:


> Hi!
> Can i Get a PM with ISTA+ and PSdZData files? Thanks
> [email protected]


Labas vakaras. Gal galetumet ir man imest nuoroda Pdata Full?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stasys said:


> Hi!
> Can i Get a PM with ISTA+ and PSdZData files? Thanks
> [email protected]





aurimelis79 said:


> Shawn, could I get PData Full link, please?


PM's sent.


----------



## prezidon (3 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


could i have the link for ista+ and the full file package?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

prezidon said:


> could i have the link for ista+ and the full file package?


PM sent


----------



## Efftooto (3 mo ago)

Hi, you guys are busy with all these PMs...
I have downloaded E-SYS, but had no current psdzdata full available. Is there a new link?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Efftooto said:


> Hi, you guys are busy with all these PMs...
> I have downloaded E-SYS, but had no current psdzdata full available. Is there a new link?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nras said:


> Hi, could I get the links for ISTA + PSdZData


PM sent.


----------



## TheStriker (3 mo ago)

Hi, 
I´m new here and I want to make an service history entry for my MINI F56. I only have an cable to connect my notebook with the car but I don´t have any program. Can someone give me all the programs and PSdZData (for MINI F56)? Also an tutorial how to install all would be great!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TheStriker said:


> Hi,
> I´m new here and I want to make an service history entry for my MINI F56. I only have an cable to connect my notebook with the car but I don´t have any program. Can someone give me all the programs and PSdZData (for MINI F56)? Also an tutorial how to install all would be great!


PM sent.


----------



## rizalni0987 (3 mo ago)

Hai @shawnsheridan, saya mencari E-Sys, Launcher, dan file data terbaru untuk tahun 2022


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rizalni0987 said:


> Hai @shawnsheridan, saya mencari E-Sys, Launcher, dan file data terbaru untuk tahun 2022


PM sent.


----------



## BMWRaven (Aug 6, 2021)

Can I get a link as well?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMWRaven said:


> Can I get a link as well?


PM sent.


----------



## stefannsv (2 mo ago)

Hi, could I get the links for ISTA + PSdZData 
Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

stefannsv said:


> Hi, could I get the links for ISTA + PSdZData
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## jimmykamau (2 mo ago)

Hi
Could I also get the links to ISTA+ and PSdZData Full?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jimmykamau said:


> Hi
> Could I also get the links to ISTA+ and PSdZData Full?


PM sent.


----------



## AntanasP (2 mo ago)

Hi, 
Sorry to jump on bandwagon, but would it be possible to get a link for PSdZData Full and ISTA+ as well ? 😅


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AntanasP said:


> Hi,
> Sorry to jump on bandwagon, but would it be possible to get a link for PSdZData Full and ISTA+ as well ? 😅


PM sent.


----------



## a156ro (2 mo ago)

Hello,
Please send me also the links to ISTA+ and PSdZData Full. I know I`m the 700th requester but do it pls for me also! 
Also a link for ISTA/P would help as I have in the family a E70 with modules never updated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

a156ro said:


> Hello,
> Please send me also the links to ISTA+ and PSdZData Full. I know I`m the 700th requester but do it pls for me also!
> Also a link for ISTA/P would help as I have in the family a E70 with modules never updated.


PM sent.


----------



## a156ro (2 mo ago)

@shanwsheridan thank you!


----------



## Arvzzz (2 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan Can you please PM the links? Thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Arvzzz said:


> @shawnsheridan Can you please PM the links? Thanks in advance


PM sent


----------



## Shagx (2 mo ago)

Please send me also the links to ISTA+ and PSdZData Full. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shagx said:


> Please send me also the links to ISTA+ and PSdZData Full. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

selg said:


> Hi Would you have ling to download v4.38.30_PSdZData lite
> Thanks
> Les


Latest is v.4.39.10_PSdZData_Lite. PM sent.


----------



## atakama (1 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,
Can you please send the links to the latest ISTA+, PSdZData_Lite and E-Sys for I-Level F025-22-11-510 ?
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

atakama said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you please send the links to the latest ISTA+, PSdZData_Lite and E-Sys for I-Level F025-22-11-510 ?
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## aljos (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello Shawn! Can you provide me access to the links of the latest ISTA+, PSdZData_Lite and E-Sys for I-Level F025-22-11-510, please? Thank you in advance!


----------



## redyar (Feb 13, 2021)

Hi, Can you please send the links for the latest ISTA+ and PSdZData_Lite aswell? Thanks


----------



## robbertjanmelissant7 (1 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, Can you please send the links for the latest ISTA+ ? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aljos said:


> Hello Shawn! Can you provide me access to the links of the latest ISTA+, PSdZData_Lite and E-Sys for I-Level F025-22-11-510, please? Thank you in advance!





redyar said:


> Hi, Can you please send the links for the latest ISTA+ and PSdZData_Lite aswell? Thanks





robbertjanmelissant7 said:


> Hi Shawn, Can you please send the links for the latest ISTA+ ? Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## shihanchris (Aug 15, 2021)

Awesome post links please....have a great day


----------



## trng09 (5 mo ago)

Hello, 
Could someone send me a link for the latest PSdZData file please?
Appreciate it!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

trng09 said:


> Hello,
> Could someone send me a link for the latest PSdZData file please?
> Appreciate it!


PM sent.


----------



## akdogan (May 11, 2018)

Hellow Shawn,

May I have links for the latest pszdata full, ista+ standalone, istap and e-sys?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

akdogan said:


> Hellow Shawn,
> 
> May I have links for the latest pszdata full, ista+ standalone, istap and e-sys?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Nickmonc (6 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me a link to the latest pszdata full, ista+ standalone and e-sys?

Thanks in advance
Nick


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nickmonc said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me a link to the latest pszdata full, ista+ standalone and e-sys?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## pirvulaur84 (28 d ago)

hello, 
How could i get the links for ISTA + PSdZData


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pirvulaur84 said:


> hello,
> How could i get the links for ISTA + PSdZData


PM sent.


----------



## gresh (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
Can I get the latest files for Mini? I am trying to program/code an R60. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gresh said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can I get the latest files for Mini? I am trying to program/code an R60. Thanks


What files? You can Program an R60 with ISTA/P (Not ISTA+) or WinKFP and SP-Daten.


----------



## gresh (Aug 7, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> What files? You can Program an R60 with ISTA/P (Not ISTA+) or WinKFP and SP-Daten.


The latest SP-Daten files? I have INSTA/P, but its pretty old as well. Also, is there a way to know what PZData file versions go with what cars?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gresh said:


> The latest SP-Daten files? I have INSTA/P, but its pretty old as well. Also, is there a way to know what PZData file versions go with what cars?


No such thing as INSTA/P. It's ISTA/P.

What are you going to use to update R60? ISTA/P or WinKFP?

PSdZData is for F/I/G Series cars only, so not for R60 at all.


----------



## gresh (Aug 7, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> No such thing as INSTA/P. It's ISTA/P.
> 
> What are you going to use to update R60? ISTA/P or WinKFP?
> 
> PSdZData is for F/I/G Series cars only, so not for R60 at all.


Sorry, typo. I will probably use WinFP.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gresh said:


> Sorry, typo. I will probably use WinFP.


And you have an ICOM Interface?


----------



## gresh (Aug 7, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> And you have an ICOM Interface?


I have a J2534 ECU programmer? Is that the same thing?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gresh said:


> I have a J2534 ECU programmer? Is that the same thing?


No, not the same. I think for R60 you will need an ICOM-B for Programming:






Explain: How to use BMW ICOM B | OBDII365.com Official Blog


What is ICOM B: BMW ICOM B is a diagnostic head unit for all BMW cars with MOST optical port. It is connected with USB cable to a ICOM A1, A2, NEXT A diagnostic head. Used for diagnostic faults, error… Continue Reading →



blog.obdii365.com


----------



## Unspec (May 25, 2019)

Hey Shawn, could I get the latest full? Thanks as always!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Unspec said:


> Hey Shawn, could I get the latest full? Thanks as always!


PM sent.


----------



## shaunysaurus (Nov 21, 2017)

Hey 
Could I please have the link to ISTA+ and PSdZData?

Thanks so much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shaunysaurus said:


> Hey
> Could I please have the link to ISTA+ and PSdZData?
> 
> Thanks so much


PM sent.


----------



## mabbutts (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey!

Any chance I can also get the link to ISTA+ and PSdZData?

Pretty sure there’s a newer version than the one I have and I’d didn’t have firmware files.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mabbutts said:


> Hey!
> 
> Any chance I can also get the link to ISTA+ and PSdZData?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Laxy (Jun 5, 2017)

Hey
Could I please have the link to ISTA+ and PSdZData?

Thanks so much


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Laxy said:


> Hey
> Could I please have the link to ISTA+ and PSdZData?
> 
> Thanks so much


PM sent


----------



## dcshell (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi @shawnsheridan @Adalbert_77 

Could you help me with the link to ISTA+ and PSdZData? 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dcshell said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan @Adalbert_77
> 
> Could you help me with the link to ISTA+ and PSdZData?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Bobbinbob21 (Oct 1, 2020)

Hey @shawnsheridan @Adalbert_77 - could I request a fresh link to ISTA+, eSys and psdZdata full please, reinstalling my laptop which hadn't been touched since 2017 lol! Thank you for your continued help in all the forums I see you in!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bobbinbob21 said:


> Hey @shawnsheridan @Adalbert_77 - could I request a fresh link to ISTA+, eSys and psdZdata full please, reinstalling my laptop which hadn't been touched since 2017 lol! Thank you for your continued help in all the forums I see you in!


PM sent.


----------



## rafal334 (17 d ago)

Proszę o przesłanie wszystkiego co może pomóc w diagnostyce i kodowaniu BMW


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rafal334 said:


> Proszę o przesłanie wszystkiego co może pomóc w diagnostyce i kodowaniu BMW


"Anything helpful" doesn't work. You need to be specific with what you need.


----------



## rafal334 (17 d ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> "Anything helpful" doesn't work. You need to be specific with what you need.


I have a mike's easy bmw tool kit.
For starters I would need ista and sp daten up to date


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rafal334 said:


> I have a mike's easy bmw tool kit.
> For starters I would need ista and sp daten up to date


PM sent.


----------

